# freigestelltes rundes Bild mit Ecken - wie entfernen?



## madmax_neu (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Ich bin ein Neuling in Photoshop CS und habe folgendes Problem:
Ein rundes Bild wurde von mir eingescannt und ich habe es mit dem Auswahlellipse-Wekkzeug freigestellt.
Doch nun habe ich das Problem dass außerhalb des runden Bildes immer noch eine weiße, rechteckige Fläche dargestellt wird. 
Das Bild soll von Photoshop exportiert werden in ein anderes Programm, doch da werden die weißen Flächen mit übernommen.
Wie kann ich das entfernen?

Ich bin für jede Zuschrift sehr dankbar.

Danke


----------



## tutbany (4. Oktober 2004)

entweder du speicherst das bild im gif format ab (jpg kennt keine transparenz) oder du baust die sache weiter im PS zusammen, auch die zwischenablage, STRG + C > STRG + V könnte eine möglichkeit sein


----------



## German (4. Oktober 2004)

Hängt schwer davon ab welche Bildformate Dein anderes Programm unterstützt, und ob überhaupt Transparenz.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre das Bild als PNG 24 abzuspeichern, eine andere Ebenentransparenz auswählen, diese als Kanal 1 erstellen und das ganze als TIF speichern.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
hättest du mal die Suche bemüht wüßtest du das dieses Problem vor kurzem schon mal jemand hatte.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=172833


----------



## pixelschlampedelux (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

mach einfach die Auswahl zu einem Pfad (der wird von den meisten Weiterverarbeitungsprogrammen erkannt).

Auswahl ziehen-> Palette Pfad (Arbeitspfad erstellen) -> umbennen z.B. in frei -> als eps abspeichen  - >  weiterverabeiten...


----------



## madmax_neu (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo
Danke zuerst für Eure Nachrichten.
Bei mir ist es aber nicht gelungen mit dem *.gif Format zu speichern.
Ich wollte die datei in Corel Draw 10 importieren.

Ich versuche es noch einmal.
Trotzdem Danke.

Gruß


----------



## German (11. Oktober 2004)

madmax_neu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei mir ist es aber nicht gelungen mit dem *.gif zu speichern


GIF aus PS speichern:
Hintergrundebene ausblenden, [strg + shift + alt + S],
rechts in der Palette gif wählen, Häckchen in transparent setzen.

GIF ist aber für Deine Zwecke ein schlechtes Format, weil da nur *eine* Farbe transparent ist und bei den "runden Ecken" somit unschöne Treppen entstehen (kein Antialiasing).



> Ich wollte die datei in Corel Draw 10 importieren


Habs grad mal mit Corel 11 probiert:
Geht mit tif und mit png, s.o.


----------



## madmax_neu (15. Oktober 2004)

DANKE!
Herzlichen dank an Euch alle.
Es hat geklappt.
IHR seid SPITZE.

Gruß


----------

